# EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote!



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

How many of you would be interested in a dual piston upgrade using redrilled 312mm TT rotors? This would be a bolt on kit using OEM parts. Were estimating that this kit would retail between $500-$600. Please vote!


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I voted for this in the Golf III Jetta III forum. Stopping is number one on my list, dual piston caliper


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I think a kit using the TT rotors and StopTech ST20 calipers would be great for the Mk IV also. Less expensive than the Stage II but more than adequate for street use.


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

what size rim will clear these brakes??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (snuffyboy3)*

how much will it weigh (rotors, calipers, etc) and what calipers would you be using? Thanks


[Modified by blubayou, 11:59 PM 2-10-2003]


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

YES !!! Will this proposed setup work on A1 and A2 cars ??? I'm assuming that 16" wheels will clear because they do on TT's and 337s







.







for nose wheelies in my Rabbit GTi!!!
Garth


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (g60vw)*

I am guessing so, since he is calling attention to 4-luggers


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (g60vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YES !!! Will this proposed setup work on A1 and A2 cars ??? I'm assuming that 16" wheels will clear because they do on TT's and 337s







.







for nose wheelies in my Rabbit GTi!!!
Garth [HR][/HR]​I second the motion on the kit being 4 lugged and able to clear 16" rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'd get it. I was looking at the Wilwood 11" kit, and then thought "wouldn't it be nice to get a lightweight kit that fits under 16" rims with 12.3" rotors and some good hardware?". ECS then teases me with one








I sound in wuth the same questions though, can we get detailed specs of weights, calipers used, clearances (including caliper clearance). And any other specifications you would give like perhaps the lines being used and pads, or if they don't come with the kit what would you recommend? Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NCGOOSE (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (speedgator)*

I could really use this for the A2


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (NCGOOSE)*

Might trade my Wilwoods in.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'd like some "Reds" on my B3 16V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misterwahoo (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom, 
you talkin' girling g60's with custom carriers that could replace the 10.1" on my scirocco? You need a car to play with? I donate the car, you donate some of the cost? What size rims needed?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (misterwahoo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...What size rims needed?[HR][/HR]​16x7.5 ET 30...Borbet Type C


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (colnago)*

How much would the kit be if I already had the dual piston calipers(Girling 60) and just needed the carriers, rotors and pads?


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (askibum02)*

Oh yeah, is there any time frame for this?


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (askibum02)*

please please please release it i will buy the kit tomorrow!


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (nypassat16v)*

any news?


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (16valvedCaddy)*

are these available yet?


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (avw4me)*

TTT


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: EY 4-luggers, Any interest in a 312mm, dual piston brake upgrade? Vote! (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

sign me up in the future.....


----------

